

Ask YC: Bug Tracking - kashif

I am looking for a bug tracking tool for our small software development startup. Open-source is preferred. Less importantly  - if its written in Python/Java it would be preferable.
Any suggestions?
======
apgwoz
I've never been happy with Mantis which we use where I work, but that's lucky
for you because it's written in PHP. I would second davidw's suggestion of
Trac, since it seems to work well and is the only bug tracking tool I've
actually felt comfortable with.

~~~
josefresco
Love Mantis, but I've used it more in the past for project tracking than bug
tracking. And I'm not a PHP hater so that helps.

------
davidw
Trac and redmine seem nice. Trac is in Python.

~~~
kashif
Trac indeed seems interesting, especially since it integrates with Bitten CI
Server. Which we need too.

